# Anyone buy or use Provident Pantry Freeze dried foods?



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Been looking at them a bit and a few have caught my eye... Just wondering how much you like them and are they worth the price?

I figure open a can then vac reseal the unused portions in ball jars... 

I was looking at the hash browns, strawberries, cheeses, ground beef, blueberries and a couple others.. 

I figure with like the strawberries, it's better than buying a flat and half going bad before you can eat them all.. 

Do they re-hydrate well? Do they taste good? Tell me what you can please if you use any of their products..


----------



## mpennington (Dec 15, 2012)

I purchase a lot of their products. They place different items on sale each month which offers a more inexpensive way to try out different products, plus they offer a low price guarantee. I vacuum seal in mason jars after opening a can.

My son likes their freeze dried strawberries so much that I bought a case. I like their freeze dried strawberry banana blend, freeze dried bananas, dehydrated applesauce and apple dices. Their powdered peanut butter is excellent and contains only peanuts. Also like the spinach and potato dices. Everything I have tried rehydrates well. Love the strawberries and bananas with cereal and milk.

I've only had a problem with one item: freeze dried asparagus - it was woody. I had purchased a case of their my size cans without trying an individual can first. They refunded my money - but I had to pay shipping back. However, I belong to freeshiping.com and received reimbursment for return shipping there.

One thing to watch - sometimes their #10 cans and their my size cans have different ingredients. The #10 can freeze dried peaches contains only peaches. The my size freeze dried peaches has sugar added.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Thanks for letting me know this... I haven't bought any yet, but especially after you weighed in on it, I do plan to give some a try.


----------



## mpennington (Dec 15, 2012)

They have an excellent black friday sale each year. I bought the case of freeze dried strawberries then.


----------

